# A Fool and His Money! I Feel Sick!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stopped by a nearby gun club a few hours ago, looking to join.  As luck would have it, they were conducting a shooting competition. Man, did that look fun! Even Wifey got stoked about the notion. So, after talking to the range owner/club president for a while, we set out to pick up a couple pistols. No bull barrels, ambidextrous safeties. The two important things.

Went to the "supporting vendor" pawn shop to see about the pistols recommended by the range owner. 

So, what did your truly do? The idiot bought an EAA Witness. Bull barrel, safety is not ambidextrous.

Mish offered to slap me on the back of the head. I need it!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Impulse gun buys for me usually turn out bad. I have a "cooling off" period when it comes to guns and guitars. I also never click "proceed to checkout" or "Buy" when I have been drinking.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Stopped by a nearby gun club a few hours ago, looking to join. As luck would have it, they were conducting a shooting competition. Man, did that look fun! Even Wifey got stoked about the notion. So, after talking to the range owner/club president for a while, we set out to pick up a couple pistols. No bull barrels, ambidextrous safeties. The two important things.
> 
> Went to the "supporting vendor" pawn shop to see about the pistols recommended by the range owner.
> 
> ...


Don't shoot it, otherwise you will end up owning more of them. I think I am up to 6 or 7.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Greetings from the Reno, NV gun show.....impulse buys are impossible here cause I'm broke already....I did get here yesterday. I lasted 3 hrs before I was broke. Last night I put $20 on a blackjack table and convinced myself I'd stop at a P89 but truth is I never made it past a box of ammo....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw the title of this thread and thought Denton had started a thread about me...:nonchalance:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I had never heard of that brand before. Had to go Goggling. Found a pretty good review on a 10mm sub variant of the species. Hearty congrats on the snag.

Bearing ArmsInside the Gun Locker: A Review of the EAA Witness - Bearing Arms


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It happens.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I am contemplating getting an EAA Witness Pavona Imperial for the wife. Never shot an EAA before. I am assuming it's a solid product? Ultimately it will be her choice.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What caliber?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bittersweet ending.

The EAA Witness felt great! Good heft, a trigger pull that is out of this world. Just, not what I really needed. 

So, I called the gun shop - Pawn City in Dothan, to see if they would take it back and sell me what I really need. They said they would! I raced (I say raced, but Hwy 231 is congested with Northerners heading to the beach) back to Dothan, returned the EAA and picked up two Taurus 1911s in 9mm. Picked up some more 124 grain rounds, too. 

Proceeded to the gun club and shot the newest members of the Denton stable. The steel plates took a beating from the Taurus 1911s! The owner of the range took a look at the weapons and was blown away. He didn't know Taurus was making such quality weapons, nowadays. That was good, as he is a sponsored shooter who uses an STI 1911.

Anyway, life is good, and the day turned out great!

Bittersweet, because I said good bye to the EAA.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Good for you - that's a very cooperative shop!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hand Guns - EAA Corporation/ USSG

Which one? Dadgum, they all look fine as wine.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dangit Denton! You've been buying guns like crazy the last week or so, and not one pic for us! You're a teaser!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> guitars.


Guitar stores for me are like strip clubs/ PORN... The long necks, smooth mahogany skin, the gentle curve of the body... the warmth of the ..... oh my


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Guitar stores for me are like strip clubs/ PORN... The long necks, smooth mahogany skin, the gentle curve of the body... the warmth of the ..... oh my


You talking about the guitar store or strip club?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Collected guns all my life, and one day, oh, ten twelve years ago, I picked up a cheap resonator guitar and a slide and some tabs off the internet. Figured out No Expectations and Key to the Highway. Next thing you know, I have 12-13 guitars, big ones, little ones, travelers, hollow body electrics, acoustics, steel, dobro, amplifiers, microphones. One of those gizmos for hanging a harmonica off your neck...never really got very good at that. Or guitar playing, for that matter. They sure look cool, though. Down to five, now. Gave some away to more promising musicians than myself, and some to my son who plays some very good guitar indeed. Think I'll keep the dobro, the steel, and one electric...s'pose I could trade em for guns...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

You got a new gun! What's the problem? Crack a cold one and have a cigar it is like a new addition to the family!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> You got a new gun! What's the problem? Crack a cold one and have a cigar it is like a new addition to the family!


Until you figure out it's actually the milkman's kid - lol!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> You talking about the guitar store or strip club?


I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Post purchase depression can be mitigated by an act of generosity. Give it to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was not familiar with EAA until I looked at Slippy's link. They are sweet. Ok, I will put it on my list. Damn-it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Dangit Denton! You've been buying guns like crazy the last week or so, and not one pic for us! You're a teaser!!!!


Here are the twins I brought home, yesterday:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Impulse gun buys for me usually turn out bad. I have a "cooling off" period when it comes to guns and guitars. I also never click "proceed to checkout" or "Buy" when I have been drinking.


Martins, Fenders, Gibsons and Taylors, Colts and good Whiskey, it all good


----------

